# Motorcycle EV conversion - Finally done! Whew.



## ZenDaddy (Jul 22, 2008)

Jack,

That just looks like fun!

Nice job!

ZD


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

now thats a budget build! 

score on the motor/controller too!


----------



## Jack Squat (Jun 22, 2008)

I forgot to add the $130 I wasted buying a controller which turned out to be dead from a scoundrel on Craigslist. He assured me it was good.

It didn't work so I disassembled it and took it in to the local electronic repair shop to see if it could be rebuilt. They told me that all the components of one side were blown.

Live and learn.

The guy I got the cycle from has a 1974 Honda CB450 (basically the exact same bike, just a year newer) he will sell me for the same price. It is missing one or two turn signals, the seat is trash and it has more wear. I have been thinking about starting on it next.

I have caught the bug.


----------



## firewater49 (Sep 29, 2008)

Where did you find 3 12V 120AH batteries at for 180?


----------



## Jack Squat (Jun 22, 2008)

I got the batteries at the Wal-Mart automotive department. I decided I didn't mind the extra weight (they are pretty big and heavy) because I would have more amp hours to extend my range.


----------



## firewater49 (Sep 29, 2008)

Sweet, thanks.


----------

